# 2015 Atlanta-area SQ Meet - September - Stockbridge, GA



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I think last year (maybe year before) I tried having a meet in the Atlanta area. It was supposed to downpour that day, so I canceled it. It didn't rain a drop!

_Allow me to try again._ 

*Location:* Stockbridge, GA (30-min. or so south of Atlanta)
*Date:* Saturday, September 19th
*Time:* 10AM to (let's say) 8PM

If you have an issue with the date and consensus says the weekend before or after, more than likely I can swing the location for the 12th or 26th, too.

*Location Amenities:*
- Bring long extension cords if you need to plug in!
- Indoor clubhouse with a fridge, bathrooms, tables, chairs, kitchen
- Tables can be setup if you want to sell something
- Big lawn for "lawn activities" like corn hole and frisbee
- Lake you can throw a line into, maybe catch some fishies
- Tons of trees/shade with plenty of bird photography opportunities
- Plenty of parking (including enough space for a few trailers)
- Nearby house that recently caught on fire :embarassed:

*What Will Be Provided By Me:*
- Hot Dogs (beef, not pork; buns included)
- Chicken Breasts (buns included)
- Tomatoes, lettuce, onions, cheese
- Ketchup, mustard, mayonnaise
_
It will be VERY helpful if someone can help grill because you will all choke on carbon if I'm responsible for grilling anything. But... I can try._

*Please Sign Up to Bring:*
- Lawn Activity Games (corn hole/bag toss, frisbee, kick ball, etc.)
- Grill (charcoal or propane, whatever); I have a grill but it's not mobile
- Food (think lunch or dinner-type stuff; real food, please)
- Plates, Napkins, Cups, Utensils (forks, spoons, knives)
- Drinks (there'll be a fridge, assume no ice coolers will be available)
- Anything else you want to bring to share that makes sense and doesn't make you look like "that guy"

Suggest you bring some bug spray, just in case.

*Some Location Rules:*
- This should be a given, but *please do not bring SPL vehicles*.
- Lake is private and membership is enforced, but it is available for you to fish during the event from the shore of the clubhouse property.
- Would be nice if folks threw a buck or two in the pot upon arrival as it costs me money to rent the location. Not a deal breaker if you're broke!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2013 Chevrolet Volt


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We are free on the 19th. Josh and I can make this GTG.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Nick (sirbOOm) - 2013 Chevrolet Volt
2) Greg (BlackHHR) + Josh


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

There will also be an opportunity to listen to how terrible Polk dB speakers are in my Kia. Now if that doesn't bring y'all in, what else can?!


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

We will bring 24 pack of bottled water.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Greg and I will just go to a romantic dinner if nobody else comes.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

LOL, I am planning on driving the silver 5 series to this GTG. So you will have a nice ride to the restaurant.
I can bring a 3055 Audio control RTA if someone would like to tune their car or see where their system is at on the display. 
See you soon Nick.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

There is an IASCA show in Cumming on this day or the day after. I forget now.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

That's on the 13th: Sunday, September 13, 2015 Hybrid Audio Technologies Inc. SPE [SQC]. 

Only thing IASCA on the 19th is Slamfest in FL, where you have to pay $50 just to demo your car. Wait, what?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

:bigcry: Guess one last bump before I pull the plug. Nobody likes me...


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

I would love to make it, but It is quite probable that i will be at training. In the off chance that I am not at training, count me in.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll give it until August 31st to get a quorum of enough RSVPs to justify the expense I have of renting the clubhouse we'll be at. Seems like I planned with a bad date or too close to the NCSQ event or whatever. Not a big deal but the 31st is the last day I can cancel.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Meh, oh well.


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

Is it anyway that we can do it deeper into the fall? I.e., October-esque, leaves, breeze, sweatshirts, colorful trees...if you please?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah, not a bad idea. I haven't touched my car all summer because of the heat in my garage so... makes sense.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Gotta nasty hellacious audit 14-16 prior so upon surviving that, I'll be in full-on recreation mode. Actually the 19th looks good for me! If I can swing it with "She who must be obeyed" I'm in. I can certainly contribute a little cash, and can grill my ass off. 

Scott (Babs) - 08 Si Sedan


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

sirbOOm said:


> Yeah, not a bad idea. I haven't touched my car all summer because of the heat in my garage so... makes sense.


Lol. My sentiments...exactly.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

And cancelled... screw it. Changing jobs soon so I can't host anything later this year.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the effort.


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know how I never seen this until today. I was getting excited to go to a meet. I haven't done any meets or shows since last summer at Hybrid Summer Nats. I would love to get together with you Greg and put the RTA on my car. If you remember I was the guy in the black Scion xB parked next to you at Hybrid last summer.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Shoot me an email.
What are you doing on September 13th ? 
[email protected]


----------



## bmxscion (Jan 31, 2011)

Emailed...


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'll be spending my last day before a 3-day audit trying to get my ducks in a row. 13th is bad for me. The following weekend I'll be a new man ready for either fun or work on my resume'. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

